# Solved: USB ext. hdd not mounting in win2k3



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi all..
i have 2 exernal HHD's. one is an 80gb, one is a 250gb. they both work on every computer ive tried them on, windows xp, 7, ext, mac os x, linux. but do not work on any windows server 2003 system ive tried. they both show up as "This device is working properly." in device manager, but they are not assigned a drive letter. i have back ups that need to be restored and is not possable without these drives.

thx in advance


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

fixed it.. botchcoder sent me a PM explaining this, i forgot about it. i apolagize for the post, but here is how to solve the issue for anyone else having the same problem.

"Windows Server has a tendency of attempting to assign a drive letter to the USB hard drive that is already in use. Open Disk Management and look at the current disks. You will probably see your USB Drive but there is not a letter assigned to it. Go to that device, right click on it, and then click on CHANGE DRIVE LETTERS AND PATH. You will then see a place to change the drive letter. Simply change it to a letter that is not being used already and then CLICK OK. You problems are now resolved. The operating System will assign the letter of your choosing and from then on." - botchcoder


----------

